# Union Pacific 4-12-2 E-2 Nine cab



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The BLI Union Pacific 4-12-2 that I have on pre-order (delivery date is now 5-2013 ) has what is known as the E-2 Nine cab as opposed to the standard cab. The only thing BLI's website says about it is that is "relocated and redesigned." 
I can not find anything else out about this cab. What exactly is the difference between the two cabs? Does anybody know?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Flyboy.
I also have a BLI 9000 class on order and am curious about the alternative cab although I think I ordered the standard version but it was so long ago I have forgotten ! Will find out in March when it turns up 
I have a copy of the "Loco profile" publication covering the 9000 class but it does not mention a different cab was fitted - the only modifications mentioned are that later locos had tilting roof hatches rather than sliding as on the earlier ones.
The many photos in the publication all seem to show the same cab.
The only other difference mentioned is the swapping of the loco number and tender "Union Pacific" lettering from one to the other at some point.
Hope someone else can throw light on this.
By the way the cranks were set at 120deg. angles but the centre cylinder was angled at 9.1/2 deg. which put it out of phase and accounts for the uneven exhaust beat which hopefully will be repeated in the model !!
Regards, Colin.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Interesting about the hatches. Maybe they did that so they could still be opened partway for ventilation even when it was raining?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Flyboy,
Thought you might like to see my 9000 class locos.










H0 one is MTH and 0 scale is brass by Sunset Models.
Both are early models (9000 and 9010) so have sliding roof hatches.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Those are nice! I can't wait till mine gets here! (Someday.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting contrast in sizes.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Interesting contrast in sizes.


Yes the size difference is dramatic.
If you look at the figures,
H0 scale is 3.5mm/ft and 0 scale is 7mm/ft so..
Twice the width,
Twice the Height,
Twice the length.
This makes the 0 scale loco 8 times the volume of the H0 scale one and with a loco as large as this it is very noticable.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I understand the scales, it's just quite graphic when you line two identical models up.


----------

